# Experience with eSATA cabinets?



## tingo (Dec 22, 2008)

Does anyone have experience with eSATA cabinets under FreeBSD? Cheap ones, like this one: Storbox ST2350SES. Here is another link. From reading about them on the internet, I am concerned about the port multiplier thing - it seems that some work better than others, and some only work with SIL sata controllers, and so on.
Any experiences would be great.


----------

